# Mila Kunis portrait



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

It's meant to be Mila Kunis, whether it looks like her is another thing..


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

hell yes it looks like her. way to keep working that contrast- great job!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ahh thank you Jeff! I wasn't sure if it did look like her, relieved that it does! thank's again!


----------



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

i found which picture you drew it from...i think your drawing looks alot like the picture, but i i think the picture of herself looks different than how she usually looks. one thing that will help capture more of a likeness is choosing a photo to draw from where she is more recognizable. but pretty close to the picture though! good job


----------

